# The International Kiko Goat Association (IKGA) 10th Annual KikoFest



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

IKGA KIKOFEST 2013
http://www.theikga.org/KikoFest_2013.html

The International Kiko Goat Association (IKGA) 10th Annual KikoFest
Friday and Saturday October 11 - 12, 2013

Cumberland County Community Complex
1398 Livingston Road
Crossville, Tennessee

Open to all meat goat enthusiasts, Everyone Welcome!
Plan to attend October 11 - 12

•KikoFest Seminars •Annual IKGA Members Meeting
•Farm Displays •Annual Kiko Goat Auction


----------



## ilovegoats12 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am interested in getting kiko goats to breed but do not have the time to milk.

Do you have to milk kiko's


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

I never milk anything if I can help it! 
That's what the kids are for.  :yum:
Very rarely, I have to steal some colostrum.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

No you don't have to milk Kikos. They are a meat breed. I guess you could milk them but you wouldn't get much for your efforts. 


Wished I lived closer would love to go.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

bbellhbl said:


> I never milk anything if I can help it!
> That's what the kids are for.  :yum:


Amen to that!


----------

